# Welche Fische kann man mit welchen Ködern im ijsselmeer fangen?



## Timmekinge (11. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre am 16.7.12 mit einem Segelschiff über das Ijsselmeer. Wir halten auch an also werde ich nicht schleppen. Ich habe gehört, dass es dort viele Karpfen und Brassen gibt. Aber ich weiß nicht womit ich dort gut Brassen,Karpfen oder andere Friedfische fangen kann. Ich kann dort aber keine Lebendköder (Maden oder Würmer mitnehmen und ich wollte daher fragen womit man dort viel fangen kann ich wollte Mais,Teig und Boilies mitnehmen.
Bitte um schnelle Antwort.|uhoh:

Gruß Timmekinge


----------



## Bassattack (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische kann man mit welchen Ködern im ijsselmeer fangen?*



Timmekinge schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 16.7.12 mit einem Segelschiff über das Ijsselmeer. Wir halten auch an also werde ich nicht schleppen. Ich habe gehört, dass es dort viele Karpfen und Brassen gibt. Aber ich weiß nicht womit ich dort gut Brassen,Karpfen oder andere Friedfische fangen kann. Ich kann dort aber keine Lebendköder (Maden oder Würmer mitnehmen und ich wollte daher fragen womit man dort viel fangen kann ich wollte *Mais,Teig und Boilies* mitnehmen.
> Bitte um schnelle Antwort.|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß Timmekinge




Hallo Timmekinge
Deine Frage hast du ja damit schon beantwortet.

Gruss Mario


----------



## Timmekinge (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische kann man mit welchen Ködern im ijsselmeer fangen?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Timmekinge
> Deine Frage hast du ja damit schon beantwortet.
> 
> Gruss Mario



Danke , aber wie viel Dosen Mais brauche ich ca. für 6 Tage?


----------



## Bassattack (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische kann man mit welchen Ködern im ijsselmeer fangen?*

3 Dosen Mais müssten ausreichen für 6 tage


----------



## Timmekinge (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische kann man mit welchen Ködern im ijsselmeer fangen?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> 3 Dosen Mais müssten ausreichen für 6 tage



Danke


----------

